# Base script Coca Cola



## Screwtop (Jul 8, 2019)

I love these things. This one's from Birmingham Alabama.


----------



## Screwtop (Jul 8, 2019)

I watched this thing up for auction twice. I couldn't bear to leave it without a home...


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Jul 8, 2019)

Nice new addition to your collection. Lots of bottles on Ebay go without bids or only get one bid anymore. I want to say it's a buyer's market but shipping fees are painful!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 9, 2019)

WesternPA-collector said:


> Nice new addition to your collection. Lots of bottles on Ebay go without bids or only get one bid anymore. I want to say it's a buyer's market but shipping fees are painful!


Yeah I've noticed that the prices have come down on a lot of Canadian bottles on Ebay as well, but the shipping prices (often something like $25 for one bottle) make it unreasonable.  Meanwhile the prices at bottle shows have been skyrocketing for some reason.


----------



## iggyworf (Jul 9, 2019)

Yes! it's the shipping fees that kill a buyer. Nice bottle!


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 10, 2019)

It's hard to sell a $5 or $10 bottle on ebay when the seller then wants $15 to ship. LEON.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Jul 12, 2019)

hemihampton said:


> It's hard to sell a $5 or $10 bottle on ebay when the seller then wants $15 to ship. LEON.



Leon, didn't they supposedly crack down on that once? (Gouging on shipping?).


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 13, 2019)

GLASSHOPPER55 said:


> Leon, didn't they supposedly crack down on that once? (Gouging on shipping?).




Yeah, but that's totally different. thats was when say somebody had a $20 item for sale. They would then say $1.00 for item but $19.00 to ship. That way they only had to pay ebay a % of the $1.00. Now ebay eliminated that buy charging you a % on shipping fees. Ebay also pretty much eliminated Reserves by charging you a fortune or huge amount to use a Reserve. LEON.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Jul 13, 2019)

hemihampton said:


> Yeah, but that's totally different. thats was when say somebody had a $20 item for sale. They would then say $1.00 for item but $19.00 to ship. That way they only had to pay ebay a % of the $1.00. Now ebay eliminated that buy charging you a % on shipping fees. Ebay also pretty much eliminated Reserves by charging you a fortune or huge amount to use a Reserve. LEON.



10-4 Thanx for the clarification.


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 14, 2019)

I recently shipped/mailed a heavy bottle to San Diego California from Detroit. A long ways. Buyer hurry up & paid before I could send invoice. Description said wait for invoice before you pay, he didn't listen. paid within 1 minute after Auction. Paid $14 shipping. it actually cost me $19.00 to ship. When I told buyer he shorted me $5.00 on shipping he blew a major gasket. maybe if it was a buck or so I wouldn't have said anything but $5 a lot to get shorted on shipping. SO, Sometimes a high shipping price on certain bottles certain long distances are legit. I always refund any extra paid on shipping. LEON.


P.S. Sorry foir the Hijack.


----------



## KSESTATE (Jul 18, 2019)

And they would not let them stop Saturday delivery to save some money. Now they charge rates on not only the weight, but also the size of the box. The volume it takes up in the truck.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 18, 2019)

hemihampton said:


> I recently shipped/mailed a heavy bottle to San Diego California from Detroit. A long ways. Buyer hurry up & paid before I could send invoice. Description said wait for invoice before you pay, he didn't listen. paid within 1 minute after Auction. Paid $14 shipping. it actually cost me $19.00 to ship. When I told buyer he shorted me $5.00 on shipping he blew a major gasket. maybe if it was a buck or so I wouldn't have said anything but $5 a lot to get shorted on shipping. SO, Sometimes a high shipping price on certain bottles certain long distances are legit. I always refund any extra paid on shipping. LEON.
> 
> 
> P.S. Sorry foir the Hijack.


Oh yeah I don't doubt that a lot of these high shipping prices are legit.  At least up here the cost to ship anything has gotten massively high.


----------



## Screwtop (Jul 18, 2019)

Hmm...I wonder if I can hijack my own post...

Since y'all are talking about shipping, how's about going to see a few of my bottles for sale in the for sale section? Low shipping, plus I have goodies like Sher-A-Coca, Mugbased Dayton soda, some beer bottles, and coming soon, a killer hutch. Yes? No?

Sorry, had to try.


----------



## sandchip (Jul 19, 2019)

Hey Rusty, I don't know if this will be further hijacking or getting things back on track, but here's my best SS Coke which is also base embossed.  You may've already seen it in another thread but here it is anyway.  Pretty danged rare from what I've been told by the powers that be.


----------



## Screwtop (Jul 20, 2019)

Sand, your Cokes are amazing! Please hijack some more! lol


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 21, 2019)

Sandchip, thats a nice looking Coke, But Porters Coke Book calls it common? is there 2 different Amercus Georgia Cokes. What about that one Coke from Electric Lighting or something like that in Georgia? Do you have one of thgose? LEON.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Jul 21, 2019)

Use USPS flat rate boxes whenever possible. They eliminate a lot of guesswork, stress, and headaches and you don't get hit with an unforeseen high cost to ship something.


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 22, 2019)

Dang, I wish I would of thought of that then. LEON.


----------



## sunrunner (Jul 27, 2019)

it seems all the maigre soda company's had bottlers in Birmingham . and a lot copy cat cola brans.


----------

